
California’s housing shortage has companies carving up apartments to lower rent - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.sacbee.com/news/business/real-estate-news/article222356905.html
======
masonic
It's very poor journalism to not have mentioned that almost all cities have
_maximum occupancy limits_ for all dwellings. Typically a typical minimum is
200 square feet per person, which is more than double the 88 sqft allotted to
the person in the first example.

